# Identifiy Sram force model



## darkdream (Feb 26, 2012)

bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_force_nos.htm

Bikes, Roadbikes -SRAM FORCE Motobecane Le Champion SL with SRAM Force Carbon Group

Does this bike have the zero loss force or is it the very first? 

If it is not zero loss, how do you think it compares to the ultegra 6700 in durability since the later production model uses the unidirectional carbon fiber and the new parts are forged (the old ones were stamped??)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

that's the original Force, not the current model.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

darkdream said:


> bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_force_nos.htm
> 
> Bikes, Roadbikes -SRAM FORCE Motobecane Le Champion SL with SRAM Force Carbon Group
> 
> ...


Old, original Force.

I think it doesn't matter. It's on a BD bike. Ergo, who cares?


----------



## mitchg (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi - Just wondering why you say "Ergo, who cares?" Obviously you don't care for them - I'm just wondering what bad experiences you've personally had? I've read a lot of postings, and most (but certainly not all) seem to have had at least a decent experience, and seem to imply they would purchase again from them. I'm considering using them, but just trying to hear the latest opinions. Thanks.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

mitchg said:


> Hi - Just wondering why you say "Ergo, who cares?" Obviously you don't care for them - I'm just wondering what bad experiences you've personally had? I've read a lot of postings, and most (but certainly not all) seem to have had at least a decent experience, and seem to imply they would purchase again from them. I'm considering using them, but just trying to hear the latest opinions. Thanks.


I haven't had any bad experiences.

My point was: it's really old Force on a bike that uses a really old frame design. So, who cares? For most people, it's history. For someone concerned only about money, it's a good buy.


----------



## mitchg (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahhh. OK. YES, that link he provided looks like an older model, but for $999 it seems a pretty good deal for what you get, even if not the latest part version. It appears sold out, for what its worth. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

